# Schwimmbad zum Teich umfunktionieren?



## Powerfrau (24. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Stahlwandbecken, 4.60m Durchmesser, 1,20m tief.
Das Wasser, 25000 Liter, ist seit letztem Herbst ohne Zusatz von Chemikalien drin.
Das Schwimmbad wird mit einer Sandfilteranlage, 6000l/Std. betrieben.
Da das Schwimmbad leider nicht mehr genutzt wird, mir die Schwimmbadpflege einfach zu zeitaufwändig und teuer ist, hab ich mir mal so vorgestellt, dass ich einfach Fische reinsetze und es als Teich nutze.
Ich bin ein absoluter Neuling, also entschuldigt bitte meine vielleicht dumme Frage... )
- kann ich das machen?
- reicht die Filteranlage aus?
- muß es eine Uferzone geben oder ist das den Fischen egal? 
- welche Pflanzen müssen rein?

Bitte lacht mich nicht aus, ich weiß es wirklich nicht, deshalb bin ich jetzt hier...
Danke vorab für eine ehrliche Antwort...


----------



## Frank (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmbad zum Teich umfunktionieren?*

Hallo Powerfrau,

mein Name ist Frank und ich heiße dich *herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club! *

Hmm, naja, grundsätzlich wird es wohl möglich sein, ein Schwimmbecken zum Teich umzufunktionieren.
Es ist aber bei weitem nicht damit getan, einfach ein paar Fische und Pflanzen reinzutun und gut iss.
Pflanzen brauchen z. B. unterschiedliche Wassertiefen. Hast du dir mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie du diese in deinem Schwimmbecken erstellen willst?
Mit der Sandfilteranlage kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, vermute aber, das diese als Gartenteichfilter mit Fischbesatz eher nicht zu gebrauchen ist.

Außerdem ist es wohl auch nicht gerade ein "Schmuckstück" was du dann als Gartenteich hättest. ... Ist zumindest mein Geschmack.  

Aber vllt. gibt es hier ja die/den eine(n) oder andere(n), die/der genau das was du vorhast schon umgesetzt hat und kann dir ein paar hilfreiche Tips dazu geben.

Ich jedenfalls würde "richtig" bauen. 

Trotzdem weiterhin noch viel Spaß bei uns.


----------



## PyroMicha (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmbad zum Teich umfunktionieren?*

Hallo Powerfrau.

Eine Sandfilteranlage würde vom Schmutz und den "Hinterlassenschaften" der Fische vermutlich schnell dicht sitzen. Du müsstest den Sand im Filter dauernd rückspühlen damit das Wasser wieder fliessen kann. 
Man kann diese allerdings verwenden, wenn du eine vernünftige Vorfilterung hast, die den groben Schmutz raus holt, bevor das Wasser in den Sandfilter gelangt. Evtl. einen Siebfilter o.Ä. Das einzige was dann noch zu überlegen wäre, ob ein UVC-Klärer mit in den Kreislauf soll (gegen Bakterien und Algen).

Aber mal abgesehen davon, wäre es nicht gerade eine Schmuckstück nach meinem Geschmack .

Aber jeder das seine .


----------



## Powerfrau (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmbad zum Teich umfunktionieren?*

Hallo Frank, hallo Michael,
schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge.
Ich weiß, es wird vielleicht nicht sonderlich schön.... :-(
Ich scheue halt vor den Kosten und der Arbeit zurück.
Ich wollte mit wenig Aufwand etwas "Leben" in den Garten holen - vielleicht auch einen Springbrunnen in die Mitte....
Für ein gebrauchtes Schwimmbad bekommt man halt auch nicht viel Geld und es hat damals unheimlich viel gekostet.....
Ich werde die Sache nochmal gründlich überdenken.
Vielen Dank!
LG Petra


----------



## Digicat (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmbad zum Teich umfunktionieren?*

Servus Petra

Also prinzipiell müßte dein Vorhaben schon funktionieren  

Ist das Becken eingegraben oder steht es frei  

Wenn eingegraben, sieht es nicht schlecht aus, brauchst Taschenmatten, die man am Beckenrand einhängt und Podeste für z.B. Seerosen die am Boden stehen. 

Einzig die kreisrunde Form würde dann vielleicht noch den Pool vermuten lassen und die Farbe der Folie.

Zum Filter kann ich leider auch nix sagen, aber denke das Michael schon einen guten Tipp dir gegeben hat


----------



## PyroMicha (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmbad zum Teich umfunktionieren?*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wenn eingegraben, sieht es nicht schlecht aus, brauchst Taschenmatten, die man am Beckenrand einhängt und Podeste für z.B. Seerosen die am Boden stehen.
> ...



Stimmt gibt es z.B. als Kokos-Pflanztaschen. Das wäre doch eine gute Lösung.

Die meisten günstigeren Pools dürfen ja nicht eingegraben werden.
Aber wenn es bei diesem geht... warum nicht .

Nur dann kann man sich auch gleich einen richtig Teich graben.
Man kann die Poolwand aber auch verkleiden. 
Mit z.B. Holz, oder Beton-Pflanzringen..

Wenn die Folie ausreichend dick ist, kann man ja auch vorsichtig große und kleine Steine auf den Grund legen. 
Und wenn sie dann doch zu dünn ist, bietet sich ein Stück Teichfolie an. Die Teichfolie auf den "Grund" legen und 
dann die Steine rauf. Dann íst die blaue Folien schonmal zum größten Teil verschwunden .


----------



## Annett (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmbad zum Teich umfunktionieren?*

Moinmoin.

Ich persönlich rate von Kokosmatten in jeglicher Form ab. Es sei denn, man möchte die abgerissenen Matten nach wenigen Jahren erneuern. :?
Gerade im Übergangsbereich zwischen Wasser und Luft verrotten sie schnell, sodass dann die gesammelten Werke in den "Tiefen" des Teiches verschwinden. Schade um die Arbeit.
Besser geeignet sind die fertigen Taschenmatten von Naturagart oder man näht sich welche aus gut durchgespülten Kunstrasen.
Die Reste gibts für kleines Geld beim Teppichhändler.
Auch Karstens Vorschläge zu den überhängenden Ufern sind vielleicht etwas für dieses Vorhaben?

Auf den Boden könnte man ganz normales Substrat (z.B. lehmhaltigen Sand) einbringen, damit die Unterwasserpflanzen Fuss fassen können. 

Mir stellt sich allerdings auch die Frage: Steht der Pool nun in der Erde oder darauf? Im letzteren Falle bedeutet dies m.M.n. stärkere Temperaturschwankungen (Tag/Nacht) und Probleme im Hochsommer (zu warm) und Winter (durchgefroren). Deshalb sollte dann besser auf Fische verzichtet werden, es sei denn eine Beschattung/frostfreie Überwinterung  kann sichergestellt werden.

Soweit meine Gedanken zu diesem, eher ungewöhnlichem, Projekt.


----------



## Powerfrau (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmbad zum Teich umfunktionieren?*

Hallo an Alle,
danke für Eure Unterstützung.....
Das Becken ist leider NICHT eingegraben sondern steht frei.
Eure Ideen gefallen mir sehr gut, ich hatte ja keine Ahnung, was man alles machen kann. Die Holzverkleidung lässt sich machen....
Meint ihr wirklich, dass da besser keine Fische rein sollten?
Gibt es vielleicht auch "robuste" Fische, die ein paar Temperaturschwankungen aushalten? (nein, keine Plastikfische...lach..)
Allein für meine Kinder hätte ich schon gerne Fischbesatz...
Auf dem Boden kann ich vielleicht wirklich STyropor oder nen alten Teppich ausbreiten und darauf Sand/Kies verteilen, damit der Teich wohnlich wird und die Folie nicht kaputtgeht.
Ich bin gespannt, ob wir das Problem mit den Fischen noch lösen können?
Danke für Eure Unterstützung!
LG Petra


----------



## PyroMicha (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmbad zum Teich umfunktionieren?*

Gegen den Frost von den Seiten her, könnte man doch zwischen Holzverkleidung und Beckenwand Dämstoffe wie z.B. Styropor setzen.
Diese sollte eigentlich das durchfrieren von der Seite, zumindest zum Teil, stoppen. 

@Annett: Hast ja recht . Kokos soll ja auch nur Hilfestellung geben. 
Daher bietet sich was verrotungsfestes doch eher an.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Angsthase (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmbad zum Teich umfunktionieren?*

Hallo,

Ich will dir die Idee nicht ausreden, aber bei all den Problemen würde ich es lieber sein lassen.

- das Becken steht erhöht, deshalb siehst du ab einigen Metern Abstand zum Teich weder das Wasser noch die Fische
- entspanntes Sitzen und Geniessen am Teich ist nicht möglich
- selbst wenn du es mit Styropor und Holz auskleidest, hast du immer noch einen breiten "Holzblock" im Garten stehen (gut, man könnte Stauden drumrum pflanzen)
- du musst sehr viel improvisieren... selbst die Taschenmatten bieten nur begrenzten Platz für die Beflanzung (Alternative wären durchlöcherte Blumenkästen, die am Rand befestigt werden)
- __ Frösche werden vielleicht so hoch springen können, aber eine vielfältige (zugewanderte) Tierwelt wirst du wohl nicht mit dieser Teichform erleben


Sicher gibt es noch viel mehr Negativpunkte. Überleg mal, was du mit der Holzverkleidung, der Dämmung, den Taschenmatten und anderen Improvisationen schon an finanziellem und handwerklichem Aufwand hast. Und am Ende wäre es gut möglich, dass der Teich Probleme macht und wahrscheinlich nicht gut aussieht.

Ich würde versuchen, das Becken in der näheren Umgebung zu verkaufen. Zusammen mit dem eingesparten Geld der Holzverkleidung usw. wirst du bestimmt einen gleichwertigen richtigen Teich bauen können. Ein paar kräftige Verwandte/Bekannte können dir das Loch an einem Tag per Hand ausheben oder du nutzt einen Bagger. Die Folie kostet nicht die Welt, dafür hast du dann kompletten Freiraum bei der Gestaltung.


Achso: Bitte keinen alten Teppich (und wohl auch kein Styropor) IM Teich selbst verwenden. Wäre gut möglich, dass dort wasserlösliche Schadstoffe enthalten sind.


----------



## Frank (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmbad zum Teich umfunktionieren?*

Hallo,

den Argumenten von Tim (Angsthase) kann ich mich nur Voll und Ganz anschließen.


----------



## Powerfrau (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmbad zum Teich umfunktionieren?*

Hallo an Alle,
oh weia.....an was man da alles denken muß. So problematisch hatte ich mir das wirklich nicht vorgestellt, gut dass IHR mich beraten habt. Es scheint mir wirklich die bessere Lösung zu sein, das Schwimmbad zu verkaufen und einen RICHTIGEN Teich anzulegen. Sobald ich das Schwimmbad verkauft habe, werde ich mich wieder hilfesuchend an Euch wenden, damit der RICHTIGE Teich auch wirklich schön wird. VIELEN DANK!!!!
Liebe Grüße von Petra


----------



## Digicat (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmbad zum Teich umfunktionieren?*

Servus Petra

Also, du kannst uns ja deine Pläne für den Teich, der ja anscheinend jetzt realisiert wird  hier zeigen und wir könnten ja in der Zeit wo du dein Becken verkaufst schon Hilfestellung leisten.

Fotos würden schon sehr helfen wo der Teich einmal hin soll und wie du dir den Teich vorstellst.

Hier kannst du nachlesen, wie man Fotos in Beiträge einfügt


----------

